# Thought you'd all enjoy...



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Here's a video I though all you guys would enjoy. I filmed it during my dad's archery javy hunt. Just a side note: that javy that ran into the cameraman (me) left a good sized bruise on the shin!






Thanks for watching!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

that was amazing ! Ive called them in before but never that close. I was LMAO when the one came running in at him.. Thanks for posting, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool, where was the rope when you needed one!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Crazy javalina !


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

LMAO "Thought he was gonna eat me"







I'd love to hunt these little suckers, looks fun and I heard they're pretty tasty.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL that was pretty cool.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very cool, I never knew you could call them like that.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great video......I'm pretty sure your dad has just invented a new dance step, THE ARIZONA TWO STEP...........LOL


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. 220swift that's funny!


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Fantastic video, had to be a rush for you both. Its crazy how much they look like hogs, but yet aren't related to pigs at all. I was rather surprised when I learned that they are much more closely related to a hippo than a pig. Again though, great vid, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thats awesome, thanks for sharing. I was wondering what would happen if they got too close, glad i got to see.

haha


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That was just AWESOME!

What kinda call was he blowing on? I have a lot of them out by our place in TX. Would love to call them in for fun....


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

THANKS FOR SHARING----------WOW!!!!!!!!! SB


----------

